
Seeking feedback for newly launched 420 shop - kushboutique
Hi All!<p>We just launched.<p>www.kushboutique.com<p>&gt;Products are being updated daily
&gt;Pricing &amp; Stock is being replenished.<p>I was wanting some feedback :)<p>My current challenge is the thumbnails not showing on the blog post. I&#x27;ve already enabled it via the settings, and will be contacting a shopify expert!
======
slosh
Are your products dropped shipped or do you send them out yourself?

